# Rate my forward growth and cheekbones



## Mansnob (Jan 30, 2019)

Took a pic of each side profile cause my jaw is uneven, also any feedback and potential advice is appreciated regarding my forward growth and cheekbones

Edit: fuarkkkk I need a haircut
Also don't mind my shitty skin I'm working on improving it


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 30, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> View attachment 16921
> View attachment 16922
> View attachment 16923
> 
> ...


Your forward growth looks very similar to mine but i have a wider face 

Your forward growth is very good no resessed features


----------



## Nibba (Jan 30, 2019)

Other than the recessed chin looking good man


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 30, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Other than the recessed chin looking good man


Yeet my chin goes back on one side and sticks out in the other my face is fking weird


Fat cunt said:


> Your forward growth looks very similar to mine but i have a wider face
> 
> Your forward growth is very good no resessed features


My face is really narrow


----------



## Nibba (Jan 30, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Yeet my chin goes back on one side and sticks out in the other my face is fking weird


It's alright man u have good harmony. I like the hair too


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 30, 2019)

damn, your side profile looks pretty good


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 30, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> damn, your side profile looks pretty good


Yes I really like my side profile but my non-existent cheekbones make my front profile looks worse


Nibba said:


> It's alright man u have good harmony. I like the hair too


Thanks vro


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 30, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Yes I really like my side profile but my non-existent cheekbones make my front profile looks worse
> 
> Thanks vro


the 2nd pic legit look like some teen model photoshoot, imo


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 30, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> the 2nd pic legit look like some teen model photoshoot, imo


Wip


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 31, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> View attachment 16921
> View attachment 16922
> View attachment 16923
> 
> ...



You've got a really good mouth area man ngl, mogs me. Defo part of the prettyboy gang.


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 31, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You've got a really good mouth area man ngl, mogs me. Defo part of the prettyboy gang.


Glad to know I'm improving


----------



## Arceus300 (Jan 31, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> View attachment 16921
> View attachment 16922
> View attachment 16923
> 
> ...




Okay so the problem is: low hyboid bone, it make a bit a double chin. extrem small and narrow skull( how tall are you?) you look like a little child. Maxila is good in relation to the brow ridge BUT you’re brow ridge isn’t enough protruding and your maxila is a bit recessed( be cause of the chin) except that you have a great harmony so it’s good. Ah and do something for your eyes your sight is very strange


Arceus300 said:


> Okay so the problem is: low hyboid bone, it make a bit a double chin. extrem small and narrow skull( how tall are you?) you look like a little child. Maxila is good in relation to the brow ridge BUT you’re brow ridge isn’t enough protruding and your maxila is a bit recessed( be cause of the chin) except that you have a great harmony so it’s good. Ah and do something for your eyes your sight is very strange



Mandible not the maxila *


----------



## fobos (Jan 31, 2019)

You mog all of these delusional autist on this forum


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 31, 2019)

fobos said:


> You mog all of these delusional autist on this forum


Lol @dogtown mogs me but we both part of pretty boy gvng


----------



## NormieKilla (Jan 31, 2019)

The only problem is your recessed jaw and chin.

How old are you ? You look so 13-14ish


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 31, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> The only problem is your recessed jaw and chin.
> 
> How old are you ? You look so 13-14ish


Ik I look young l, I'm 18, but it will pay off in my later years since my parents look youthful in their 40s


----------



## NormieKilla (Jan 31, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Ik I look young l, I'm 18, but it will pay off in my later years since my parents look youthful in their 40s



I'm really happy for you young G. The best is coming for you in your 20's


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 31, 2019)

try modelling @Mansnob , u have an adorable unique face, ngl go try it dude.


----------



## Mansnob (Jan 31, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> try modelling @Mansnob , u have an adorable unique face, ngl go try it dude.


Frfr tbh ngl? I need to fix my skin first


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 31, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Frfr tbh ngl? I need to fix my skin first


im actually seriousdude, you look very good and unique, probably some ralph lauren advertisement shit, you have a nice face, its just women these days are shallow asfuck and want 6'6 giga chad with a skull x3 times yours.


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 31, 2019)

Bones are mediocre but harmony is very orginal. 7.5


----------



## manlet cUnt (Jan 31, 2019)

your forward growth is alrigtht
error 404 cheekbones
your biggest failo is your peanut skull. im so sorry boyo


----------



## Wincel (Jan 31, 2019)

My homie Mansnob out here mogging all these cucks


----------



## dogtown (Jan 31, 2019)

fobos said:


> You mog all of these delusional autist on this forum



Absolutely over


Mansnob said:


> View attachment 16921
> View attachment 16922
> View attachment 16923
> 
> ...



Fillers could improve jawline, not looking bad tbh, you have a unique look so although most girls will not like you (unfortunate truth) there will be some that really do


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 1, 2019)

You have a feminine forehead, which kind of diminishes the good effect of forward growth tbh.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Feb 1, 2019)

good forward growth and good maxilla,


----------



## VST (Feb 1, 2019)

Maxilla is good, mandible and cheekbones are a bit lacking.


----------



## Mansnob (Feb 1, 2019)

VST said:


> Maxilla is good, mandible and cheekbones are a bit lacking.


I can feel my cheekbones protruding beneath my face fat, I hope that within time my facial fat diminishes and my cheekbones become visible.


----------

